# Dremel, or cheap Harbor Freight knockoff -- which to get?



## DonSchenck

Should I invest in a nice Dremel kit, or just get the cheap Harbor Freight (my brother calls it "Horrible Freight")??

Thanks,

-- Don


----------



## tjetsgrig

Ive got the cheapy Don, no issues.......yet!!!! Its been a while too!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## alpink

Horror fright


----------



## Tuxedo

Dremel, had mine since 1987 !


----------



## Harold Sage

Although I would usually say Dremel. I have learned that all companies make lemons every once in a while. So the choice comes down to how much money do you WANT to spend?


----------



## alpink

I have 6 Dremel brand mototools, 4 wired, 2 cordless.
I have three Horror Fright mototools, 2 wired, 1 cordless.
I too have had some of my Dremels (even replaced the motor brushes in two of them) since the early 80's
I have devoted certain tasks to each unit and don't have to change bots as often as I used to.
the Horror Fright (Neiko) work just fine in my opinion.
they do not accept the adjustable chuck that fit the Dremel brand so nicely though.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

I have a Black and Decker wizard that uses the versapak 3.6 V battery. Theyre not very powerful but very lightweight and easy to use one-handed, PERFECT for modeling work. Theyre out of production but can be scored on Ebay pretty cheap. And you CAN mod the nosecone to accept the adjustable chuck which is an absolute godsend.


----------



## tomhocars

I would say Demel,but I just checked Harbor Freight and they have a sale on for $10.49buy a couple of Horrible freight and gamble.


----------



## Shadowracer

I have a knockoff rotary tool I've been using for 10 years. Its not a Harbor Freight, but it's some kind of un named brand. Works just fine for slot car purposes.


----------



## Bill Hall

DonSchenck said:


> Should I invest in a nice Dremel kit, or just get the cheap Harbor Freight (my brother calls it "Horrible Freight")??
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -- Don




Well Don it kinda depends on how serious you are. 

If ya dont already have one, I'd get a lowbudget wizzer in the lower speed range. 36K rpm is a bit much for modeling. ...snicker. Take the extra money you save and purchase the extra accessories, mandrels, and doo dads you need. After you find out that you cant live without one, you can always replace it later with better quality unit that's on sale...right?

Most important accessory/upgrade? Absolutely the quikee jacobs chuck. The standard chuck is a neanderthal pain. 

Extra drive mandrels are next most important. They allow you to fully utilize the quick change feature of the chuck between all the mandrel driven tools. This way your not forever fidgeting with "change-over". I have separate mandrels set up for cutting, sanding, polishing, buffing...etc. 

To really utilize a moto-tool, you'll need cut off discs, sanding drums, various shaped stones in various sizes AND grits, buffing pads, wire wheels in brass and steel, rotary burrs and files. Again, watch the sales, and buy in pairs or bulk.

Good luck Don! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jisp

Don,

I've had a Dremel 300 for a few years. Overall am very happy with it. Solidly made, well put together package. The flexshaft is extremely handy and also very well made. I thought the stepped speed control would be adequate but after a while found I'd like a little more fine speed control. No biggie but still a consideration.

Last Christmas I had a gift card for a local electrical outlet and purchased one of their budget models with a zillion and one accessories. The tool itself is pretty reasonable for the money. The deal clincher was the rotary speed control. Pin point dialling of speed if required. The flexshaft is of average quality but still does the job with satisfaction.

Overall, no regrets with either purchase and could certainly get by with just either one or the other. Of "must have" accessories there are three:

1. Safety glasses...... no, seriously, especially with use of the wire wheels. The wires let go at stupid speeds and your eyeballs will look like porcupines without due care.
2. A chuck..... the stock collet/collar arrangement is fun for about 30 seconds.
3. Flexshaft...... allows excellent control for very fine work, engraving, etc.

Oh, and I regularly blow the innards clean using compressed air through the vent slots to help remove the fine junk that finds it's way in there. I do this with virtually all power tools as it helps them run cooler and prolongs motor life.

Best of luck with your decision.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## foxkilo

as said before it depends what you wanna do. If you use it every day extensively for a living then i would go for a Dremel with all it its warranty and spare part service. As for hobby purposes go for the cheapo. Get yourself two, a bigger Dremel typ one you know the ones with everything in the box like stand, flexshaft the lot and a smaller one not much larger than a big pen with the power pack as a separate unit. Really nice to handle nearly as small as the flexshaft, the beast for our hobby. 
I had several over the years, a Proxxon were the transforming regulating unit gave itself up to meet its maker. Sad otherwise a good machine with exceellent add-ons. Then a no-name again went the way we all must go one day. Okay used it extensively stripping a m/c frame. Still don't know what gave up atleast something electrical.
I have another one which still works but needs persuasion to work that have to turn the shaft by hand to get it running. Got me another one 'cause of the flexshaft which the others didn't have. Still works okay, used mostly for things onthe bike were normal drill is to bulky. 
And a small which I use for the slots. No problem sofar.

Hint: save on teh machine but not on the tools, Jacobs chuck is mandatory as several quality mandrels are.

Mario


----------



## Jisp

foxkilo said:


> .....I have another one which still works but needs persuasion to work that have to turn the shaft by hand to get it running.....


That's a classic.... push start power tools. You need a tiny zip cord attachment like the kind found on a motor mower. Plug it in, flick the switch and give the zip cord a decent yank - good to go! Thanks for sharing.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## beast1624

Don
I agree with what everyone has said: get a reasonably priced tool until you decide how deep you want to dive. If you decide you really need a more versatile tool look for something that will be a good tool around the house also.

I have an older corded variable speed Dremel that is great for bench work. Tried one of their cheap battery powered ones about 3 years ago for taking to the track but the battery pooped out after a year. I decided it was time to get a more heavy duty battery powered unit and I found this:

http://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2460-21

The Milwaukee has more power then my corded Dremel, is variable speed plus the batteries are interchangeable with all their other Milwaukee M12 tools. Had this for almost 2 years and the battery is still as strong as ever. I have found hundreds of jobs around the house that my Dremel would never have stood up to. The price for this one is actually less than some of the top end battery powered Dremel units.


----------



## sethndaddy

I have 4 at my work area, 2 cordless Dremel, 1 corded black-n-decker and one $9.99 walmart xmas endcap stocking stuffer.

The cheapy is ok for the wire brush dojiggy for cleaning pickup shoes, but thats it. It WILL NOT cut thru a car with a cut off wheel, and if your doing resin work it WILL NOT work well hogging out areas you need cleaned up. The motor is just that poor. and yes its a plug in.

The black and decker was $39.00, dremels where $49 and $17 on clearance and Home Cheapo.

If I had to narrow it down to one, I would keep the plug in b-n-d. best bang for the buck.


----------



## bobwoodly

I thought it was called China Freight? Anyways I had a couple of their battery units and the batteries failed after awhile. I'd vote for a corded model I have an off brand Mastergrip that I may have purchased from Costco that works ok for me.


----------



## mrstumpy

*RE: Dremel or cheap Harbor Freight knockoff--which to get?*

I've purchased only two Dremel tools. The first was a corded one in 1977 or 78 which now makes internal grinding sounds, but still works. I decided to "upgrade" in 2007 and get the better Dremel with the flexible shaft option (also corded.) It is my primary bench tool now.

I have always done a LOT of modeling; slot cars, model trains, plastic models, and scratch building structures and some trains. A rotary tool is a "must have." It's hard to beat the versatility of all the Dremel attachments and such.

As far as a cordless tool to take to the track for pick up shoe cleaning, I stumbled across a really cheap option my wife used; A battery rotary tool for fingernails! You can modify them to do other things as well, but they don't have much horsepower.

They are sold on the internet sites which carry women's make up supplies and can be had for as little as ten bucks! I have seen them at some craft stores as well. Pay a little more and the tool will last a whole season before the battery won't recharge (non-replaceable.) 

Unfortunately, the "professional grade" fingernail tools are every bit as expensive as Dremel or the others.

Stumpy in Ahia


----------



## alpink

stumpy, your older Dremel likely needs motor brushes, available on their website and some home improvement stores.
it might also want new bearings, which I have never repalced, but are probably available as well.
flea marketing, yard saling, when I find a moto tool I bargain it down a s cheap as I can and decide if it is worth the investment. I have been able to supply a couple to friends on strict budgets after some simple repairs/tuneup.
jacobs chuck is absolutely necessary.
MicroMark.com sells them.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm happy with my corded multi speed Dremel 99.9% of the time. It replaced a cheaper cordless version that lost it's battery rather quickly. I'm also also completely attached to my flex shaft, and my Jacobs style chuck. The chucks are available on Ebay for about 5 bucks. Check prices and part numbers (find your model number first, and then shop by price and check the cheapest chuck's model number. Odds are it's the same chuck!). http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_odk...s+chuck&_nkw=keyless+chuck&_sacat=0&_from=R40 Note the part numbers are all the same, but one is more expensive...

One thing to think about is, whether you get deep into the hobby or not, it's good to have a reliable tool around the house, along with the myriad of attachments Dremel supplies. Aside from slot related stuff, of which I've done enough to need to think I had to replace the brushes in 5 years... (well, I really didn't need to, I was trying to get the lowest speed back and it didn't help). 

One thing to think about should you get the flex shaft. Make a way to hang it above your work bench (where you'll use it most). Have it low enough that the flex shaft can be comfortably maneuvered on your work piece. It's so much easier on the hands to use the shaft than it is to handle the Dremel itself.

Another advantage to the dremel, should you want it, is the optional drill press, and all the other quick mount tools you can use with your Dremel. Good luck with your search!!


----------



## Bubba 123

mrstumpy said:


> I've purchased only two Dremel tools. The first was a corded one in 1977 or 78 which now makes internal grinding sounds, but still works. I decided to "upgrade" in 2007 and get the better Dremel with the flexible shaft option (also corded.) It is my primary bench tool now.
> 
> I have always done a LOT of modeling; slot cars, model trains, plastic models, and scratch building structures and some trains. A rotary tool is a "must have." It's hard to beat the versatility of all the Dremel attachments and such.
> 
> As far as a cordless tool to take to the track for pick up shoe cleaning, I stumbled across a really cheap option my wife used; A battery rotary tool for fingernails! You can modify them to do other things as well, but they don't have much horsepower.
> 
> They are sold on the internet sites which carry women's make up supplies and can be had for as little as ten bucks! I have seen them at some craft stores as well. Pay a little more and the tool will last a whole season before the battery won't recharge (non-replaceable.)
> 
> Unfortunately, the "professional grade" fingernail tools are every bit as expensive as Dremel or the others.
> 
> Stumpy in Ahia



what's the best blade 4 a Dremil-type roto tool 4 cutting Diecast bodies ???
those fiber cut-off wheels explode, over heat, take 4-ever, yadda (???)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## DonSchenck

Wow. TONS of great advice! Thanks. I'll probably get a medium-quality and -price item and go from there.


----------



## slotcarman12078

To bubba123+ and anyone else looking for good cutting wheels...

Rather than the thinner screw on cutting blades, I buy the thicker ones that require their own mandrel. Wally sells them with the other Dremel stuff. Like this one... 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dremel-1-1-...0453698278?pt=Power_Tools&hash=item53ecb6f2e6

Check your Wally price first and shop the bay too. I just grabbed the first listing I saw.


----------



## partspig

Bubba, the only way I ever found to "quickly" cut die cast is with a cut off saw! OR an air powered die grinder! In both cases your fingers are at risk, among other things. Dremel wheels just aren't coarse enough. JMHO pig


----------



## beast1624

DonSchenck said:


> Wow. TONS of great advice! Thanks. I'll probably get a medium-quality and -price item and go from there.


That's a good idea, Don. I started out with one of the cheap battery Dremel models until I figured out what wayI wanted to go in, then I invested in that direction.

Also, totally agree: tons of great information here!


----------



## vansmack2

As stated already, it depends on your purpose/use. For light duty work like modeling most cheapies should be fine. For heavy duty use buy quality.

A few years ago I had to remove some grout from the tile around my bathtub that was probably at least 40 years old. I burned out three or four Dremel brand rotary tools in the process, because that was hard time consuming work. It sure was great to have that warranty.


----------



## slotking

i have corded and cordless dremel tools

the only issue I have had with some dremels is the wobble with some.


----------



## Dslot

I have several Dremel tools, but I bought Harbor Freight's little giveaway priced corded tool with various tool heads to have a small, light low-speed tool for plastic work. The dark red one with a yellow switch marked Chicago Electric. How could I lose for ten-odd dollars? I mean just the bits and wheels and stuff are worth that, right?

Nope. Tool was erratic, low-powered, failed almost immediately. The chuck and collet were crude brass that got a good start on stripping right away and were not even concentric. The bit shafts made little circles out at the business end. Even the bits were hardly worth keeping - much thinner shafts than Dremel's - meaning that you had to switch out collets even to use them in an existing Dremel tool. And they were brass. Complete poop-a-doop.

It's a 30-mile trip to return it. I junked the whole tool and saved the butter-yellow rocker switch because I liked the color. Maybe I can use it for track power.

I notice that model's no longer in their catalog. It's possible the higher priced models are better, but I'm never gambling on a 'Chicago Electric' tool again. Too bad, because I really liked the dark-red/black/yellow color scheme.

--D


----------



## slotcarman12078

The cordless Dremel that I bought in a kit, which came with a variety of cutting wheels, grinders, etc was good for a while. The problem I had with it involved the contacts for the switch. Somehow, they got messed up and I ended up with a short. I still have many of the bits and stuff from it mainly because they don't fit my use. I ended up[ parting it out for the bits and pieces that would fit the corded replacement and scrapped the rest. 

Since this tool purchase will most likely be used in household chores as well as for your hobby, it just makes sense to not cheap out on this purchase. The cheapies are hit and miss quality-wise, and a good one will last 10X longer. I might feel differently if this was a hobby specific purchase and wouldn't have any other use.


----------



## [email protected]

I'm lucky enough to have two old dental drills for dremels. One high speed and the the other low speed. With the diamond and carbide bits and drills I can power through stainless screws with ease. I even cut a piece of ceramic with the high speed. My other tool is a mid 80's Black and Decker rotary tool. It has the flex shaft built in. It works but is getting to be touchy on the variable speed slide switch.


----------



## Jisp

Further to my other post on the topic, one thing I found I really missed on the flex-shaft of my cheaper tool was the spring loaded spindle lock. Inserting the end of the supplied hex key to lock the spindle becomes a PITA. Soooo, bright, shiny brass to the rescue! Will let the pictures do the talking....





The green is a section of a thin walled ball point pen to act as a stop for the outer brass case.




The button assembly is a tight friction fit in the hole. While using it the other day, after multiple uses the assembly popped back out. Some carefully placed CA or epoxy should fix that but I also think it would benefit from having the outer brass case (and locking pin) shortened a little to keep the whole assembly from standing so far off the handle. Call this version 1.0.

Hope this helps someone.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## DonSchenck

I ordered this, given the good reviews:

http://www.amazon.com/Black-Decker-...2709241&sr=1-11&keywords=rotary+tool+cordless


----------



## sethndaddy

DonSchenck said:


> I ordered this, given the good reviews:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Black-Decker-...2709241&sr=1-11&keywords=rotary+tool+cordless


Thats the one I have that I said I would keep over all the others:thumbsup:


----------



## DonSchenck

I also popped into Horrible Freight today and got some teeny tiny screwdrivers, a kit of six different tweezers, a Helping Hands with LED Lights and some dental tools.

I just got done spending 90 minutes tuning a T-Jet; I put an A/FX armature in it, cleaned it, oiled it, new rear wheels and tires. Runs pretty well. Got to use my new tools.

Fun.


----------



## partspig

I bought one of those Black and Decker tools when they first came out. They get really hot with just normal use. I even fried one doing a bit of sanding. Come to find out they are made in China! On the other hand my Dremels I have had for years, and I would buy those before any other brand! JMHO ..... pig


----------

